# "Pincher" Boots For Jumping?



## lisab (27 August 2010)

Can anyone tell me about these boots?  I was chatting to a friend earlier and she offered to lend me hers when she gets back from Scope.  

My horse has been a bit tappy and lazy behind for quite a few weeks now and my friend said that these boots would help.  But I don't really know what they are.  She said they have rods in that pinch when the horse knocks a pole.  

Sounds a bit cruel to me and, anyway, he taps the pole with his feet not his legs (have a v helpful YO who is obsessed with his video camera, so have seen the evidence).

I'm getting a bit fed up with 4-faults-itis and would like some ideas on what I can do about it.  But I don't want to hurt him.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## flyingfeet (27 August 2010)

Pinch / Flicker / Technique / Magic / extender boots - they work by squeezing the tendon on the hind leg to make them pick up more behind and flick

If your horse is hitting the jump in front will make no difference whatsoever!

Can help horses who are lazy behind, and banned in young horse classes as they make them flick up more behind and hide the true technique of the horse.


----------



## lisab (27 August 2010)

Ok, thanks.  He's hitting them behind.  Every time we have a pole it's with the back feet.  Seen it on the video.  He's jumping well enough and meeting the fences right but he's just not trying very hard.

Do the boots hurt though?

I've upped his feed and that hasn't made a jot of difference.  I've rang the back lady but she can't come out for a couple of weeks.  I really don't think it's his back because he stops when his back hurts.  And he's not stopping.

How I wish he could talk


----------



## lisab (29 August 2010)

I guess this is where I should type Bump.  I also guess Bump means "I've had no replies, please reply".

Strange world this one - I'm new to all the "trolls", "OPs" etc.  Takes a while to work it all out.  I've got it that the OP is the original poster but I'm still not sure what a troll is.

Anyway.

I've only had 1 reply (thank you for your reply) but I'd like some more please


----------



## TheoryX1 (29 August 2010)

Dont worry,you will get used to the terminology.  Mini TX (daughter) uses them on her eventer in the sj bit.  She uses Doda boots as madame is a bit lazy behind.  They work a treat and are BE legal.  She just puts them on and jumps one final warm up jump and goes in.  They have to be tight to work.  She is never jumped in them at home, only at events or on the rare times she ventures into the scarey world of BSJA.


----------



## lisab (29 August 2010)

Thank you.  Maybe they're not so evil then.  Thinking about it, I think I've seen some advertised on the NEW website.


----------



## shark1 (29 August 2010)

veredus do an amazing pair of pro jump hind boots, they dont need to be tight to work, and often pinch boots have different effects on different horses (ie some react, others dont, some just buck, some they mark etc) and it can be expensive finding the right ones for your horse! however the veredus ones have worked on every horse i've put them on. well worth every penny , you might find some cheaper on ebay - here is a link - http://www.equiport.co.uk/product_detail.cfm?pId=420


----------



## stencilface (29 August 2010)

I used to work for a lady that put them on one of her horses.  She would warm up without and then as she was waiting in the entrance to go in, I would put them on.  They do seem to work, and aren't really that cruel - could say its uncomfortable, but maybe less 'painful' than hitting a pole


----------

